# Brand and style of Hawk



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

A couple recent thread about trowels and knives. How about 1 about hawks. And pans for you P&K guys. Ok a Hawk is just a Hawk or is it? I bought a Home Depot Marshalltown last year. After 2 months the rivits that hold that handle to the hawk wore off. Troweling a butt on the ceiling, all of a sudden still holding the handle but the hawk is on the floor. (mud side down of course) Got me a Kraft 13x13 magnesium hawk after that much heavier but I am used to it. Also got a 10x10 Richard mini, I love that thing for stuff like screws and 3 ways. I also have a sheetrock pan with the green rubber grip. I like it but only use it for taping. What hawk or pan do you guys use and why? For those of you P&K users, do you wash your pan or let mud build up all over it for years like a couple tapers I know.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I use a composite hawk. Don't like the composite hawks. Oh, and I but the Marshalltown hawks and take the end of the handle off so I can set it on my mini basket, or a broom handle. Also can stick a screw driver in there.


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

I had a contractor grade one for years...thick and heavy so I just bought a 13x13 marshalltown. I like it but I want a Kraft 10x10 mag with a proform grip. 13x13 is just big I thick I'd like a 10x10


----------



## aaron (Jun 19, 2013)

I use both pan & knife and hawk& trowel. My hawks are a 13x13 Richard ergo grip aluminum, my pans are a basic Richard 14" stainless spot welded one.

As for cleaning, the hawks are scraped clean after use, the pans usually live in the water bucket if they don't have mud in them. If I'm using them, usually extra mud gets left in them and covered at the end of the day.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

Marshaltown magnesium and magnesuium only because aluminum hawks 
blow dog.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

What is the benefit of a magnesium hawk over an aluminum one?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Hyde 10x10 & 13x13 love the soft grip and are quit thick fit nice in the hand my first 10 snapped after only 6 months but I was doin something silly and putting alot if force on it for some reason so don't blame the hawk yet I don't use a pan but want to try one out maybe for taping also the Hyde has an open end so u can put a screwdriver or broom handle like mld suggested like the thought might have to try nothing worse than dropping a fresh hawk of mud grrrr


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I love my Advance round-edge grip pan! I had used the Sheetrock round- edge pan with the green grip, but this is MUCH nicer. :thumbup: I wash my pan several times a day! 
My hawk is an old 13x13 magnesium (I think it's a Goldblatt). Yes, I wash my hawk, as well.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

D A Drywall said:


> What is the benefit of a magnesium hawk over an aluminum one?


Yes I would like to know also?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Yes I would like to know also?


The mud won't dry up as bad .. Less cleaning than a SS. IME.



Here's a hawk for ya! Kraft 16''x16'' When you load that baby up It's like trying to balance an Elephant on one hand!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My crew.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

This wood handle has been with me for 10 years or more. 

It's almost at the end of It's rope ..


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

Magnesium is also lighter then ss I've heard as well is that true? I've never held one


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

BarupTaper0422 said:


> Magnesium is also lighter then ss I've heard as well is that true? I've never held one


Seems A little lighter to me .


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

moore said:


> My crew.


Moore is the farthest one in the pic a composite?


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

What's the go with composite Hawks I know they don't warp but are they better for not drying mud also and are they lighter or heavier


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> Moore is the farthest one in the pic a composite?


Yes...It's a 12x12 ... Not much count for anything other then spotting screws and touch up .. I do plan on getting a 13x13 and a 14x14 And just doing away with the mags and SS all together .. I like the composite hawk. Easy to clean , The mud doesn't shrink up on them as bad .. And...they're pretty!!! :yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> What's the go with composite Hawks I know they don't warp but are they better for not drying mud also and are they lighter or heavier


When I comes to hawks what does it matter how light they are empty?

Once they're loaded up ...Does it really matter??


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

True that my left forearm is twice as strong as my right now lol but if the composite cleans easier and mud stays longer on them I'm sold need a new hawk so gonna get one very soon probably a 13x13


----------



## BarupTaper0422 (Mar 30, 2015)

moore said:


> When I comes to hawks what does it matter how light they are empty?
> 
> Once they're loaded up ...Does it really matter??


Very true


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

magnesium is much lighter, over the course of the day it makes a difference plus when you file them flat you can light the shavings on fire because they are flamable. I was broken in with magnesiums and have always used them, they are softer but i prefer them.


----------

